# FR: the best/most I can do



## Charlie Parker

À ce que je sache, cette expression n'est pas dans le dictionnaire WR. Quelquefois dans des écoles il y a une pénurie de manuels, de ressources, d'équipement etc. Les enseignants doivent négocier un peu pour décider qui peut avoir accès à des manuels, par exemple.
"The best (the most) I could do was to get him to agree to letting me use the textbooks two days a week, but he won't say which days." Voici mes tentatives :
_Le plus que je pouvait faire, c'était de le faire accepter de m'offrir les manuels deux jours par semaine, mais il ne veut pas dire quels jours._
_Le mieux que je pouvait faire était de le faire consentir à me laisser utiliser les manuels..._
J'ai tendance à faire des phrases trop complexe. Pourriez-vous me proposer quelques idées ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Katoussa

Je ne pense pas qu'on dirait 'le plus', on utiliserait seulement 'le mieux que je puisse faire' je pense.
Je dirais donc:
Le mieux que j'aie pu faire c'était de le convaincre de me laisser utiliser les manuels deux jours par semaines, mais il ne veut pas me dire quels jours.

What do you think  ?

Katoussa.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Katoussa. Ça me semble bien. J'ai pensé à utiliser _convaincre _moi aussi. Alors, on devrait utiliser le subjonctif ? _Le mieux que j'ai*e *pu faire c'était de le convaincre..._


----------



## Katoussa

Exactement (hihi on n'a rien vu).
C'est plus évident au présent, 'le mieux que je puisse faire'.
'convaincre' me semble être la solution puisque ce n'est pas trop 'soutenu' comme 'consentir' par exemple.

Katoussa.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Katoussa. Ça m'aide.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

I'm sorry to slightly disagree with Katoussa :

"Le mieux que" peut être suivi du subjonctif ou de l'indicatif, mais la nuance est difficile à expliquer. "Le mieux que je puisse faire" sous-entend que c'est la moins mauvaise solution compte tenu des moyens, du contexte, "le mieux que je peux faire" est plus absolu.

Then my suggestions : "Le mieux que j'ai(e) pu faire c'était d'obtenir d'utiliser les manuels deux jours dans la semaine mais il n'a pas voulu préciser lesquels".

À propos de plus/mieux les deux existent, je dirais qu'on réserve "plus" aux cas où il y a une question de quantité plus que de qualité. Par exemple : Le plus que j'aie pu obtenir c'est l'achat de dix manuels.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Punky. C'est subtile. Donc, le subjontif convient peut-être parce que j'essaie de faire contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur. Il n'y a pas assez de manuels. C'est difficile de planifier les cours quand on ne sait jamais quels jours les manuels soient disponibles. La situation n'est pas idéale.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie... et les autres :

Autres options : 
_- Je n'ai pas pu faire mieux que (de) le convaincre de me laisser utiliser les manuels deux jours par semaine. _
_- J'ai seulement réussi à le convaincre de me laisser utiliser les manuels deux jours par semaine. _
_- Je n'ai rien obtenu de mieux que l'autorisation / la permission d'utiliser les manuels deux jours par semaine. _

Bon, cela ne traduit pas vraiment _the best/most I could do_... mais ce sont des solutions possibles.

Sinon, je dirais : 
_Le mieux que j'ai pu faire *a été* de le convaincre..._ / _Le mieux que j'ai pu obtenir, *c'est *la permission/l'autorisation ... _

Pourquoi l'imparfait, _*c'était*_? Est-ce que le passé-composé et le présent sont fautifs, dans mes exemples ? Aurais-je oublié mes notions de grammaire?  

Note : l'indicatif me semble plus indiqué que le subjonctif, mais bon... ça devient un choix personnel.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, Nico, je me suis posé la question du temps du verbe, le présent ou le passé (passé composé, le plus usité, ou imparfait, si c'est un récit, voire passé simple ) sont possibles, mais tout dépend du contexte et de l'intention de la phrase.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Pounquie.  Tu me rassures.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

Comment traduiriez-vous it's the best they can do dans le dialogue suivant : 
Contexte : un dialogue entre deux collègues de travail concernant un cabinet de consultants

A: I asked them to prepare a more detailed description of the project budget a few day ago. 
B: Did they send it to you? Is it more detailed?
A: Yes it is, but it's still missing information. I'm afraid it's the best they can do. 

Français : 

...
A: ... mais je crains que ce soit le mieux qu'ils puissent faire. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut SLS,

À mon avis, ta phrase est correcte.   

Autre option : 
-_ Oui, mais il manque encore de l'information.  __J'ai bien peur qu'ils ne puissent pas faire mieux. 

_Ou éventuellement, à l'indicatif.
_
J'ai l'impression qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire mieux  
Malheureusement, je crois que c'est le mieux qu'il peuvent faire. _


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Un grand merci, Nico, ça m'aide beaucoup.


----------



## Lly4n4

Mais il manque encore de nombreux détails - je crains qu'ils ne puissent faire mieux !

OK, c'est soutenu comme tournure 

En courant : 
Mais là, je crois qu'ils sont au max / à leur max.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Lly4n4,

 J'ai pensé à « je crains qu'ils ne puissent faire mieux », mais ne l'ai pas suggéré pour un contexte de dialogue entre collègues.  
 Je l'écrirais peut-être, mais ça ne me semble pas spontané.

 Ils sont au max / à leur max n'est pas courant ici, à ma connaissance.  Or comme SLS vit au Canada...

de nombreux détail en dit plus que l'anglais "information".


----------



## Lly4n4

Nicomon said:


> Or comme SLS vit au Canada... (...)
> de nombreux détail en dit plus que l'anglais "information".


En France, cette tournure est bizarre. Ce qui m'est venu spontanément c'est :
Mais il manque encore des trucs, pourtant _j'ai bien peur qu'ils ne puissent pas faire mieux. _


----------



## janpol

Ce que j'ai pu obtenir de plus positif a été qu'il me laisse les manuels deux jours par semaine... sans pouvoir préciser lesquels.


----------

